
Encryption must come standard - mobitar
https://medium.com/@mobitar/encryption-must-come-standard-b5ba7b87a422#.anfm5sa80
======
wodencafe
I agree completely with the sentiments of this article, but it didn't touch
enough on what's preventing the mainstreaming of cryptography and security.

The two big reasons I see every day are:

1\. Cryptography is difficult to use effectively, and it's not getting easier
fast enough.

2\. Cryptography and security are seen by users as the developer's problem,
and seen by developers as the user's problem.

